# An Post Express Post doesn't deliver on time



## thejuggler (15 Nov 2007)

Just wanted to express my dissatisfaction with this service. I posted a letter on Monday in Cork for delivery to Northern Ireland. The service promises next day delivery in ROI and 2 days to UK. So I thought it was fair to assume that it would get there by yesterday (Wednesday). From the track and trace I can see that it left Dublin on Tuesday. However presumeably they cannot track its progress after it leaves ROI.

Hope it gets there today. For a fee of 5 euro you would expect a better service from An Post.


----------



## aonfocaleile (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*

Have you complained to An Post?


----------



## c7144 (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*

Agree with you. I am not satified with Anpost service.  My friend sent me a post from south of Dublin to me west Dublin; it took just about a week time.  We don't get the value for our money!


----------



## ney001 (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*



thejuggler said:


> Just wanted to express my dissatisfaction with this service. I posted a letter on Monday in Cork for delivery to Northern Ireland. The service promises next day delivery in ROI and 2 days to UK. So I thought it was fair to assume that it would get there by yesterday (Wednesday). From the track and trace I can see that it left Dublin on Tuesday. However presumeably they cannot track its progress after it leaves ROI.
> 
> Hope it gets there today. For a fee of 5 euro you would expect a better service from An Post.



Do you know for sure that it didn't arrive Wedneday - can't see why it wouldn't if it left Dublin on Tuesday


----------



## thejuggler (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*

Yes i contacted them but they say they can't track it after it passes from them to the UK Post Office.  Hopefully it will get there today.  Won't know untill tonight.


----------



## aonfocaleile (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*

While it doesn't remedy the delay, I think its always best to complain. If no one complains about the poor service there will be no pressure to improve it


----------



## Caveat (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*

Doesn't help you now, but I would *never *use An Post for anything other than standard letters - you can get a reliable courier for not much more than their so called "Express" service.


----------



## ubiquitous (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*



Caveat said:


> you can get a reliable courier for not much more than their so called "Express" service.


€6.50 for An Post swiftpost v €32 plus VAT for courier, for delivery of letter from my town to Dublin.


----------



## Caveat (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*



ney001 said:


> Do you know for sure that it didn't arrive Wedneday - can't see why it wouldn't if it left Dublin on Tuesday


 
All sorts of weird things go on in An Post's "system".

E.g. a letter posted from a Leinster town to another address in the same town, apparently goes to Dublin first before it goes out for delivery


----------



## Caveat (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*



ubiquitous said:


> €6.50 for An Post swiftpost v €32 plus VAT for courier, for delivery of letter from my town to Dublin.


 
Well that's an expensive courier - UPS/DHL/TNT maybe?

We can send 10KG parcels, overnight delivery,  for less than €10.


----------



## ubiquitous (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*



Caveat said:


> Well that's an expensive courier - UPS/DHL/TNT maybe?



No - a local operator. Not known for being any dearer than their competitors.



Caveat said:


> We can send 10KG parcels, overnight delivery,  for less than €10.


From where to where?


----------



## Caveat (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*



ubiquitous said:


> From where to where?


 
From anywhere on the island to anywhere else on the island. (with the exception of some 'pockets' on the western seaboard, Wicklow mountains etc which are 2 day delivery)

Sorry, in fairness I should have said that you need to commit to a book of dockets costing around €250 to avail of the price I mentioned.

...and this probably brings the service beyond the occasional user.

But the €32 you mention is still expensive I think - e.g. Interlink are cheaper.


----------



## ubiquitous (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*

Thanks for that tip.


----------



## Caveat (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*



ubiquitous said:


> Thanks for that tip.


 
Have just checked with Interlink - overnight delivery: anything up to 10Kg for €19 something (+ VAT)


----------



## Guest127 (15 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*

its Thursday Pm  now. When was it delivered?


----------



## thejuggler (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*

It turns out that the recipient wasn't at home so the postman left a notification (on Thursday) to collect the letter at the local sorting office.  I didn't realise that express post had to be signed for.  I guess its more secure that way.


----------



## Megan (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*



thejuggler said:


> It turns out that the recipient wasn't at home so the postman left a notification (on Thursday) to collect the letter at the local sorting office.  I didn't realise that express post had to be signed for.  I guess its more secure that way.



I received a package which was posted in London on the 13th Nov by recorded mail - it does say "Signed for" beside the postage on it. My postman (not my regular) left it on the doorstep as I wasn't home. I will get in touch with An Post regarding this. Its not surprising post goes missing when this can happen.


----------



## oldtimer (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*

Getting an express post item signed for is an optional service. 'Recorded mail' is a British service which does not apply to this country. The postman has no right to leave on the doorstep. You should get in touch with your local An Post manager regarding this. He will be anxious to stop this practice.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*



thejuggler said:


> It turns out that the recipient wasn't at home so the postman left a notification (on Thursday) to collect the letter at the local sorting office.  I didn't realise that express post had to be signed for.  I guess its more secure that way.


So maybe you should change the thread title now?


----------



## thejuggler (16 Nov 2007)

It was still delivered a day later than I was promised.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Nov 2007)

Are you sure that you used _Express Post_? An Post's terms & conditions seem to suggest that this service is only available within the _RoI_.


----------



## Luternau (16 Nov 2007)

thejuggler said:


> The service promises next day delivery in ROI and 2 days to UK. So I thought it was fair to assume that it would get there by yesterday (Wednesday).



Service is only available in the ROI-not to the UK, which NI is part of for Express Post.

The company selling the vouchers is a well known franchise operator, not great for home delivery, and is not really a viable alternative to An Post for ordinary 'walk in' or adhoc customers.  This company, as well the main integrators like TNT (Today Not Tomorrow) DHL (Dont Hurry Lads) or UPS (Unpredictable Parcel Service)  ;-) all miss delivery deadlines, its part of the industry-no one achieves anywhere near 100%.
I worked in the Courier industry (Sales) for years both here and abroad. No company can match the prices for a walk in customer that An Post or other Postal operators charge -yet everyone thinks these company's are great. Maybe cos the spend lots of money on marketing? The reality is completely different!


----------



## Guest127 (16 Nov 2007)

the item left Dublin on Tuesday and as it was express service fair to assume it should have been delivered (or notice left) on Wednesday. I would still contact An Post to complain, who I assume will take it up with Royal Mail.


----------



## RainyDay (17 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*



Caveat said:


> All sorts of weird things go on in An Post's "system".
> 
> E.g. a letter posted from a Leinster town to another address in the same town, apparently goes to Dublin first before it goes out for delivery


What's weird about that? Do you reckon that it is cost effecient to have every local postmaster checking every letter before sending it on to the hub for sorting?


----------



## Caveat (17 Nov 2007)

*Re: An Post Express Post a joke*



RainyDay said:


> What's weird about that? Do you reckon that it is cost effecient to have every local postmaster checking every letter before sending it on to the hub for sorting?


 
Well it strikes me as unusual that a town that has it's own sorting office needs to send the mail posted in that town and destined for that town, up to 100 miles away before it can be delivered. Maybe I don't appreciate how sorting works but I would have thought that it would be sensible and time efficient for towns that have local sorting offices to at least exclude locally addressed mail from this journey.

If the local sorting office are presumbly 'sorting' anyway...

I suppose a mail box for local mail only would make things easier.


----------



## oldtimer (17 Nov 2007)

It might seem unusual that a letter has to do a round trip of 100 miles back to where it was posted but such is modern technology. Few post-offices have manual operating sorting offices anymore - all mail sent to one of four mail hubs, Athlone, Portlaoise, Dublin and Cork, where automated machines sort all mail. A mail box for local mail only is a good idea in theory, it was tried, but abused with mail for everywhere put into it. Such 'local' boxes do exist in cities.


----------

